# Acadia ski rack



## gmcunni (Jul 14, 2010)

Any Acadia (or traverse, outlook, enclave) owners have a ski rack on the GM cross bars? i've read the GMC crossbars are wide oval and i'm concerned i'll have trouble finding a rack to fit them.

i'm just looking for an inexpensive option when traveling with lots of people in the car. normally skis would go in side in a bag but i can see 1 or 2 trips a year where i'd need them on the outside.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 14, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Any Acadia (or traverse, outlook, enclave) owners have a ski rack on the GM cross bars? i've read the GMC crossbars are wide oval and i'm concerned i'll have trouble finding a rack to fit them.
> 
> i'm just looking for an inexpensive option when traveling with lots of people in the car. normally skis would go in side in a bag but i can see 1 or 2 trips a year where i'd need them on the outside.


 

I have the Enclave and have a Barrecrafter box.  It fits fine on the racks.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 14, 2010)

Post a pic of your new ride man!


----------



## powbmps (Jul 15, 2010)

They aren't much of an oval.  Maybe a very flat oval.  I use both a Thule roof box and a Toyota ski rack (both were used on my old Sienna).

Let me go take a picture.....



oh, that's right, it's still sitting up in Rutland.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks for info, will go pick up the GMC bars (found for $125) and wait for a deal on a rack. hopefully something pops on tramdock or SAC.

new ride -


----------



## powbmps (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice rims.  Here's a couple pictures for reference.  One is the old dusty ski rack.  The other is the roof box.  Both styles work.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2010)

My Thule box fits fine on my Acadia's cross bars without any special Thule adaptor kits.  Not sure about a true ski rack though.  The only thing with the stock GM cross bars for the Acadia is they sit quite low to the roof which when I'm putting my Thule box on isn't an issue for 3 of the 4 connector bars.  That fourth one though, once the box is secured in the 3 other corners is a bit of a tight fit


----------



## Puck it (Jul 15, 2010)

drjeff said:


> My Thule box fits fine on my Acadia's cross bars without any special Thule adaptor kits. Not sure about a true ski rack though. The only thing with the stock GM cross bars for the Acadia is they sit quite low to the roof which when I'm putting my Thule box on isn't an issue for 3 of the 4 connector bars. That fourth one though, once the box is secured in the 3 other corners is a bit of a tight fit


 

On my Barrecraft box, I put the back two on first and only loosely. Then the other two. Then tighten.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 15, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Nice rims.



the rims are my least favorite thing about the car.  a little too "bling bling" for my taste.  BUT they are 20 inch so i'm hoping/expecting decent performance in unfavorable conditions.   i'll be testing them out on the beach next week!


thanks for the pix of the rack.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2010)

Puck it said:


> On my Barrecraft box, I put the back two on first and only loosely. Then the other two. Then tighten.



What me and my big hands have leanred to do to overcome things is save one of the back ones for last.  I'll tighten the other 3 down and then i'll still have enough of an ability to "flex" the box up to fit the connector rod


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 16, 2010)

The clamps on my Yakima box will fit pretty much anything and are super easy to use.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> The clamps on my Yakima box will fit pretty much anything and are super easy to use.



Will it fit say a road kill moose off the side of the road?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 16, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Will it fit say a road kill moose off the side of the road?



If the antlers are intact, sure ...


----------



## bigbog (Jul 20, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> ........ i've read the GMC crossbars are wide oval and i'm concerned i'll have trouble finding a rack to fit them.......



That's what Xterras come with, Thule as well has the footings that fastens to bar(s), which hold the main bars....no effort to fit, as Yakima.
Best of luck on/getting-off the beach...


----------

